# How do you know when to quit?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t mean quit deliveries.

I mean on a daily basis.

For example, had two nice runs early in the morning (7-7:30) then - nothing. Then one at 11ish. All three paid ok (and more than promised, albeit $0.50-$1 more).

And then - nada. Rather, a (short) string of super worthless ones.

And I’m still just sitting here afraid to quit because I’m thinking - as soon as I do, the offers will begin.

They never do, of course.

So how do YOU personally decide that you’re done for the day?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Got my 3rd contract violation yesterday on DD for delivering an order 40 vminutes early, they said it was late. Also said they would remove it again but of course didn't.

Not to mention the danger of constant harassing notifications.

Ans they think they're doing us a favor with all this abuse.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I usually aim to make a certain amount. If I'm within $10 of that amount (either above or below) and end up close to home, I usually quit for the day.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I work certain hours that history tells me will be good. If it’s running hot then I’ll stay a little longer even if I’ve surpassed my $$$ goal. If busy I don’t stop because you have to “make hay while the sun is shining”. I have no patience for slow. If it is slow I’ll just go home, but that’s rare.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

When I’m hungry


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I may be the only driver to do this but I set a mileage goal. On a normal day I'll do 50 miles doing breakfast deliveries and 50 miles doing lunch deliveries and then switch vehicles and do rideshare for another 50 miles in the evening.

I did at one time set a goal where I'm going to make $100 today doing deliveries but sometimes it takes 3 hours to make $100 and other times it takes 12 hours. It just sucks.

Setting a goal by miles tricked my thinking. Now I want to make $100 per 50 miles and I can see how above or below my goal I'm at. For example if I'm at 12 miles I want to see $24 if I'm at $22 I'm $2 under my goal. Deliveries are hard to meet goals but rideshare pays more and you can make $4 to $6 per mile. What kills you doing rideshare is the trips to nowhere or far pickups. Here in Minnesota if your doing rideshare driving in cornfields your not making any money.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I work certain hours that history tells me will be good. If it’s running hot then I’ll stay a little longer even if I’ve surpassed my $$$ goal. If busy I don’t stop because you have to “make hay while the sun is shining”. I have no patience for slow. If it is slow I’ll just go home, but that’s rare.


It's this, and is well-said as usual.

If you wait around fearing you'll lose a good offer or two you're guaranteed to be losing money right now--time is money, we're not getting any younger. You already know your "good hours" and "good days," if you're not making money when you should be: go home, or if the offers suck stay home. If you're making money when it's unexpected keep driving.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Since I normally don't drive more than 20 hours and don't need the income to survive, It's all about my vehicle. It runs like a top despite the daily stop and go and other negative aspects associated with rideshare. I've babied it ever since I stepped into it new in 2013 and still do. Yeah, it's got scars on its body like any warrior but inside it still beautiful and clean. I just sense when I've given it enough for the day. Much of it depends on what type of miles I've been driving. Highway versus city.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I work certain hours that history tells me will be good. If it’s running hot then I’ll stay a little longer even if I’ve surpassed my $$$ goal. If busy I don’t stop because you have to “make hay while the sun is shining”. I have no patience for slow. If it is slow I’ll just go home, but that’s rare.


This is it, period! Most people engage in the fallacy of driving till they reach a certain milestone each day. This causes you to stay out and grind when you are losing money AND just as importantly get you to quit early when it's really busy and very lucrative. Drive when it's busy, go home when it's slow. If you aren't meeting your financial goals week to week then you have a bigger issue!


----------



## Motojuggs81 (10 mo ago)

I'm fairly new to all of this, I've been working UE for a bit over a month. This is a side-gig for me, so I just work a set time of the evening and then call it a night, usually 5pm-9pm. My city is always busy for pings, so the $$ stays pretty consistent each time (except Fri-Sat nights which are always better rates & tips).


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I just run from lunch through dinner now. No more early mornings or late nights. It's just not worth it.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I'm a little bit more complicated but @Seamus has the formula. The first thing on my priority is to try and make $200 a day. On average, I find myself making about $25 every 3 hours and I stay out until the app kicks me off. So then, if I'm not making my $25 an hour every 3 hours, I then start looking at the amount of the notifications and how often the notifications are coming in. If the notifications appear to be coming in one every 1 to 3 minutes, I'm good. If they start coming in 4 to 6 minutes it's a little challenging but I hang in there. Anything past 6 minutes then I'm looking at dollar amounts and distance. Normally, I won't take anything under $5 but if I see a lot of notifications coming in under $5 for short distance, I might break down because I need to keep that dollar per hour rate up. But yes, if I'm approaching 8 hours of work and I'm far short of the $200 goal, then I basically quit because you can visually see the pattern of notifications and amounts that are coming at you.

Hey, I know the money is good sometimes. But all money isn't good money and we still need to enjoy the part of our life where we're not hustling


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> Normally, I won't take anything under $5 but if I see a lot of notifications coming in under $5 for short distance, I might break down because I need to keep that dollar per hour rate up.


I view this part differently. Experience tells me that this only ensures your going to have a bad hour. You have to really consider the TIME it's going to take in addition to the mileage. Doing this pretty much ensures $12 to $15 in an hour.

I know many say you have to "keep the wheels turning" but I disagree. If you take the low offers then you take yourself out of the possibility for a better offer for the 15-20 minutes to complete the low offer cycle.

You have to play the statistics even when it's hard to have patience. Waiting for better offers won't guarantee they will come, but you "gotta be in it to win it". Passing on all the low offers MAY result in a bad hour, but taking them ENSURES a bad hour. Even taking just one lowball offer makes it almost impossible to do $25 per hour unless you get lucky on a way above average offer next. The only time I break down and take a low offer is if it's my last delivery of the night and I need a little more to hit the nightly goal AND it's on the way home. But if it's less then what puts me at the goal then hard NO.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I view this part differently. Experience tells me that this only ensures your going to have a bad hour. You have to really consider the TIME it's going to take in addition to the mileage. Doing this pretty much ensures $12 to $15 in an hour.
> 
> I know many say you have to "keep the wheels turning" but I disagree. If you take the low offers then you take yourself out of the possibility for a better offer for the 15-20 minutes to complete the low offer cycle.
> 
> You have to play the statistics even when it's hard to have patience. Waiting for better offers won't guarantee they will come, but you "gotta be in it to win it". Passing on all the low offers MAY result in a bad hour, but taking them ENSURES a bad hour. Even taking just one lowball offer makes it almost impossible to do $25 per hour unless you get lucky on a way above average offer next. The only time I break down and take a low offer is if it's my last delivery of the night and I need a little more to hit the nightly goal. But if it's less then what puts me at the goal then hard NO.


Risk is definitely a thing especially here in Las Vegas. I will admit, I have only had one day - and it was on a Sunday during the afternoon - where I let the entire hour pass just to see if any double-digit offers or offers higher than $5 would appear. They did not and so I grew concerned and decided that I need to try and stack something within at least a 15 minute period.

But you sir are correct as always!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

When there are a lot of low-ball offers rolling in it might be time to go off-line, make a pit-stop for gas/food/facilities, then go back on-line.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> it was on a Sunday during the afternoon - where I let the entire hour pass just to see if any double-digit offers or offers higher than $5 would appear. They did not and so I grew concerned


I get it. Since it is only supplemental income for me I have the luxury of only work peak hours. If you're a full timer or otherwise working non peak hours it is tougher as sometimes during non peak hours decent offers are fewer and farther in between.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Seamus said:


> ....If you're a full timer or otherwise working non peak hours it is tougher as sometimes during non peak hours decent offers are fewer and farther in between.


OMg, I'd rather be a milk-carton folder than try to pull full-time income from RideShare and deliveries...the medical insurance alone would be worth it.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> OMg, I'd rather be a milk-carton folder than try to pull full-time income from RideShare and deliveries...the medical insurance alone would be worth it.


I could have sworn that folding milk cartons was automated. But, if there is a job doing it, send me the application form! I might as well supplant my income, too!


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

SinCityAngel said:


> I could have sworn that folding milk cartons was automated. But, if there is a job doing it, send me the application form! I might as well supplant my income, too!


You have to start as "folder assistant" and work your way up, but....they have both 1st & 2nd shift openings... 








Folder Assistant - Folding Cartons (1st shift) - De Pere, WI job in De Pere at Belmark Inc. | Lensa


Belmark Inc. is currently looking for Folder Assistant - Folding Cartons (1st shift) - De Pere, WI near De Pere. Full job description and instant apply on Lensa.




lensa.com


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey, don't laugh!
I took a job as a Glue-Gun Specialist. My name is Bob. Look away from your screen and try saying "glue-blob Bob" out loud...without laughing.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I STRONGLY recommend working set hours and NOT a daily $ goal. The hours you put in are what you can control. You can't ultimately control how much $ is available to make.

Also, work your schedule whether you NEED to that day/week or NOT, so you don't end up in a position later NEEDING to hit a certain $ goal.

Lastly, try to save at least SOME amount of what you make each day for yourself. It'll add up quick.

Do NOT put yourself in a position to HAVE to reach a $ goal and slave away to then give every last cent of it away for some bill. Stay ahead of due dates by working even when you dont have to.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> View attachment 650943
> 
> 
> Hey, don't laugh!
> I took a job as a Glue-Gun Specialist. My name is Bob. Look away from your screen and try saying "glue-blob Bob" out loud...


Believe me, I've had far worse jobs as a young man! The worst was one summer home from school I got a job working for the city assigned to the maintenance dept. I thought it was a cakewalk until I was assigned to clean city owned public bathrooms for a month. The words disgusting and sickening don't do it justice.

Imagine what a municipal city bathroom looks like after a night of homeless, junkies, winos, and the mentally ill walking the streets using it. Crap, urine, vomit, blood, semen and unidentifiable fluids to go with the empty bottles, needles, other drug paraphernalia, used condoms, and other assorted trash. 🤮. Absolutely hated it!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Believe me, I've had far worse jobs as a young man! The worst was one summer home from school I got a job working for the city assigned to the maintenance dept. I thought it was a cakewalk until I was assigned to clean city owned public bathrooms for a month. The words disgusting and sickening don't do it justice.
> 
> Imagine what a municipal city bathroom looks like after a night of homeless, junkies, winos, and the mentally ill walking the streets using it. Crap, urine, vomit, blood, semen and unidentifiable fluids to go with the empty bottles, needles, other drug paraphernalia, used condoms, and other assorted trash. 🤮. Absolutely hated it!


$50 bucks an hour and a hazmat suit I am there.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

When the cost to fill up the tank exceeds weekly delivery earnings..


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I quit when I find myself stopped at an intersection waiting for the stop sign to turn green.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I get it. Since it is only supplemental income for me I have the luxury of only work peak hours. If you're a full timer or otherwise working non peak hours it is tougher as sometimes during non peak hours decent offers are fewer and farther in between.


This is interesting. I actually feel most of the time I get better offers non-peak. My peak hours are sad. I made $0 at dinner time yesterday. Best hours were 3 pm to 5 pm. That’s when the senior communities get hungry. 😂

Retirees tip VERY well usually. I love deliveries to senior communities! Extra bonus: you KNOW there are no stairs.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

When it’s hot and and I’m getting good offers I stay. One other thing I watch is are the restaurants busy? Last night all I had was garbage orders on DD $3. Or $5 for 6 miles etc finally got a $8 for 2 miles and when I arrived at restaurant she was outside with the food and I said I guess that’s your only order. She said yes. I knew if this usually busy place was dead then it’s time to home


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

When I was driving regularly, I had set hours, Sat and Sun morning, 3:30 am to 8 am, usually good for $125 to $150. But, my mood, pax mood, and money dictates also. I’ve had mornings that I made killer money, but my attitude was wrong, I called no joy and went home. I’ve had mornings where pax were all a-holes, but money was killer, so I stuck it out, if the money had sucked, I’d have bailed. I’ve had mornings where the rides were hopping, the money was hopping, I had a good attitude, so I put in a much longer day, but always have an out plan.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is interesting. I actually feel most of the time I get better offers non-peak. My peak hours are sad. I made $0 at dinner time yesterday. Best hours were 3 pm to 5 pm. That’s when the senior communities get hungry. 😂
> 
> Retirees tip VERY well usually. I love deliveries to senior communities! Extra bonus: you KNOW there are no stairs.


See? Purdy Lady gives purdy tips (not my first with her).










And another one, alsosemi-off-peak:








I doubled that with an $8 1.2-mile right on the way. Nice payout for 22 minutes, huh?


----------

